# [Solved] Truecrypt und Berechtigungsprobleme

## Klueze

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade von einem Windows System auf ein Gentoo gewechselt, mit Ausnahme von ein paar Schönheitsfehler alles super!

Jetzt habe ich Truecrypt installiert und es als user gestartet. Wenn ich nun versuche eine vorher in Windows erstellte Platte zu mounten sagt er immer ich soll mein User-Passwort oder Adminpasswort eingeben, leider funktioniert keins von beiden. What can i do?

Wenn ich truecrypt als Admin starte kann ich die Platte normal mounten, aber erstens ist das ja wol nicht Sinn der Sache und zweitens wird die Platte mit den falschen Rechten gestartet, vermutlich fehlen mir hier einfach die -mount options?

Vielen Dank schonmal.Last edited by Klueze on Sat Feb 27, 2010 9:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## andi_s

hallo,

schonmal mit

```

sudo truecrypt ...

```

probiert?

bei ntfs ggf. noch als filesystem ntfs-3g angeben...

----------

## Klueze

Auch sudo fragt nur nach dem passwort, immer und immer wieder.

Das richtige Passwort hab ich übrigens, gerade mit eingeloggt! Das macht er bei jedem Programm wo ich sudo versuche  :Sad: 

Ein su auf root funktioniert aber

----------

## b3cks

Oh heiliges Orakel, digitale Glaskugel: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/TrueCrypt#Mount_volumes_as_a_normal_user

----------

## Klueze

Genau so etwas habe ich gesucht. Werde es ausprobieren sobald ich zuhause bin.

Vielen Dank.

Edit: Sehr schön, kann die Festplatte nun laden und auf sie wie gewünscht zugreifen, einziges neues Problem: Keine schreibtrechte. Habe schon versucht chmod oder benutzer/gruppe ändern versucht, gibt mir jedoch immer nur den fehler:

chgrp: Ändern der Gruppe für »/mnt/extern/«: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar

Auch der bootparameter rw hat nichts gebracht. Über Vorschläge würde ich mich freuen.

----------

## Genone

Da du das ganze unter Windows angefangen hast wird das wohl ein NTFS Dateisystem sein, für Schreibzugriff brauchst du da noch die entsprechenden ntfs-3g Treiber (der NTFS Support im Kernel unterstützt quasi keine Schreibzugriffe).

----------

## Klueze

Den habe ich bereits installiert, wie bekomme ich den nun zusammen mit True-Crypt ans laufen? Der Mount-Parameter ntfs-3g (oder ntfs3g) bringt mir leider nur Fehler

----------

## Genone

Es wäre schon hilfreich zu wissen, a) welchen Befehl du konkret probierst und b) wie die genauen Fehlermeldungen lauten ...

"bringt nur Fehler" ist nämlich ähnlich hilfreich wie "mein Internet geht nicht" was die Fehlersuche angeht.

----------

## Klueze

So die Klausis sind zuende und ich hab wieder Zeit für mein Gentoo.

Folgender stand: Habe mir ntfs-3g installiert und kann damit auch andere ntfs-partitionen mounten und beschreiben.

Diesen ntfs-3g treiber muss ich nun beim mounten einer Partition von Truecrypt eingebunden bekommen, das bekomme ich nicht hin. Vorschläge?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klueze wrote:*   

> So die Klausis sind zuende und ich hab wieder Zeit für mein Gentoo.
> 
> Folgender stand: Habe mir ntfs-3g installiert und kann damit auch andere ntfs-partitionen mounten und beschreiben.
> 
> Diesen ntfs-3g treiber muss ich nun beim mounten einer Partition von Truecrypt eingebunden bekommen, das bekomme ich nicht hin. Vorschläge?

  Sorry, da nimmt sich ein Developer (Genone) sich die Zeit sich mit deinem Windows Problem zu beschäftigen, und du gehst nicht mal auf seine Fragen ein   :Shocked: 

oder hast du sie übersehen?

----------

## Klueze

Ups, hab ich in der Tat überlesen, war wol noch etwas groggy von dem ganzen Stress.

Habe versucht mit dem parameter --filesystem=ntfs3g das ganze zu mounten, bekomme aber immer den folgenden Fehler:

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/truecrypt1

Edit: Habs jetzt doch noch geschafft mir selbst zu helfen. Falls das hier jemand später liest: --filesystem=ntfs-3g (DEN BINDESTRICH BEACHTEN!) war mein fehler

Nochma danke an alle die sich Zeit für mein Problem genommen haben.

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima... 

wenn du jetzt noch ein "[Solved]" vor den Thread Titel setzt (zb indem du deinen ersten Beitrag noch mal bearbeitest)

sind alle zufrieden   :Wink: 

----------

## Klueze

Done  :Wink:  Ich merks mir.

----------

